# What to put in awkward spots on property?



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I have the two below awkward spots on my property that i'm unsure what to do with. The first pic is to the right of the garage and has the water spout. The second is to the left of the driveway and is a fairly large step down. From driveway to that lower pad is about 10". I keep my trash on the pad and roll it up the ledge. Utilities were just out digging there so its trashed but was just weeds prior. What would you put in these spaces?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would put small white rocks/chips that y po u can get at HD. It makes it looks clean and gives a good contrast.

The second one you can just put some mulch. It's easy to remove for work. Looks clean and might give a good look with the bush at the end. Once everything is done you can always renovate and make a pad for the trash cans in one section.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

1) Pot on rocks. Large pot overlapping the asphalt. As tall as you can find.

It's after dark so I can't take a fresh pic for scale, but this is the approximate size:



2) Shade tolerant shrub, if there is room. A second one of the shrub that is there will just slightly extend it like a hedge. Will help hide the trash. Is that a shared pad with your neighbor? Straddling property lines? The area you roll throughout, I'd define with edging and put in rock.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

uts said:


> I would put small white rocks/chips that y po u can get at HD. It makes it looks clean and gives a good contrast.
> 
> The second one you can just put some mulch. It's easy to remove for work. Looks clean and might give a good look with the bush at the end. Once everything is done you can always renovate and make a pad for the trash cans in one section.


I do use that pad for my trash as well so it's needing to stay an area that is somewhat traveled. It's quite awkward that my driveway slants up so much compared to the flat slab right next to it.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Lawndress said:


> 1) Pot on rocks. Large pot overlapping the asphalt. As tall as you can find.
> 
> It's after dark so I can't take a fresh pic for scale, but this is the approximate size:
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the idea of a large pot. I'm already thinking that is the best case scenario. Would it look weird if I only have the one? I'll need to find a nice flowering something to complement the house color once we paint.

Thank you!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Pot on rocks. Large pot overlapping the asphalt. As tall as you can find.
> ...


Nope. I have a group of pots only on one side of my front door and it looks great. Don't worry too much about matching the paint. Unless you are doing a topiary shrub, pots are changed out seasonally. That pot planting is about a month old. It'll look different in another month. Then in the fall, I will replant.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Great to know. There is a massive location a few miles from me with different sized pots. Going to check them out this weekend.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Great to know. There is a massive location a few miles from me with different sized pots. Going to check them out this weekend.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


So the ceramic pots will break if they freeze with water in the soil, so you have to take them into the garage in the winter, and the really hard resin ones with the glossy finish will usually eventually peel. I've had some last more than 8 years, though,

The kind of faux-ceramic ones last a long time (about 5 years) but eventually fade and break.

And the ones that are just colored plastic last just about forever and don't fade much.

Just warning about tradeoffs! I've had all of the above. lol.


----------

